# Lo/to



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yesterday, we re-installed a gear box on our cooling tower. The motor was not terminated, so the mechanics didn't hang locks on anything. I feel they still should have locked out the breaker since the disconnected cable was still in their work space. Any thoughts?


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

If I am working on it, it is locked out. 


Was the motor terminated after the gearbox replacement?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

6000 ton chiller mechanics working on the reinstalling a motor, little did they realize it was all ready wired and could have started at anytime. 6000 tons would have ground them up like hamburger.

TRUST NO ONE.....BECAREFUL.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> 6000 ton chiller mechanics working on the reinstalling a motor, little did they realize it was all ready wired and could have started at anytime. 6000 tons would have ground them up like hamburger.
> 
> TRUST NO ONE.....BECAREFUL.


 
That could have been a real problem no matter how you look at it. I wouldn't want to be standing on a piece of flex filled with wires inside a cooling tower when it got energized by accident either.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

sparky970 said:


> Yesterday, we re-installed a gear box on our cooling tower. The motor was not terminated, so the mechanics didn't hang locks on anything. I feel they still should have locked out the breaker since the disconnected cable was still in their work space. Any thoughts?


If the cable was expsoed and in the area where the mechanics were working they should have had locks on. LO/TO is always a struggle with our mechanics...most of the problems we have is with the "old-timer" mechanics that are set in their ways, and just don't understand the danger. It is too easy to put a lock on and remove the doubt to not take the time to do it. Our electricians folow LO/TO well, we have a good understanding of the dangers, and want to avoid them.

The goal is to go home every day in the same shape you came to work in.


----------

